# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  PODEIS AYUDARME???

## bruji09

Hola nose mucho de magia, ahora estamos mi novio y yo introduciendonos en este mundillo, y queria hacerle un regalo... he estado viendo en tiendas por internet barajas, pero hay 200 tipos y nose que significado tienen cada una... algunas si pero otras no... quisiera que me recomendarais alguna baraja para nosotros que somos principiantes... si me pudieseis ayudar os lo agradeceria... tambien me gustaria que me dijerais donde puedo comprar estas cositas... online... 

gracias

----------


## motins

Hola bruji09, si te fijas en Cartomagia hay unos (potIT) que son temas fijos. Hay uno que precisamente habla de lo que tu quieres. Quizas puedas sacar alguna idea de allí.

Para otra ocasión, utiliza primero el buscador, te lo digo yo antes que te lo diga otro, y ya de paso podrias pasarte por Nuevos Miembros y presentarte.

Un saludo y espero haberte ayudado.

----------


## esparza

Hola,

Esto es un foro de una tienda de magia, o sea que más facil no lo puedes tener.
www.tiendamagia.com

Sería conveniente que te presentaras en la sección de nuevos miembros y que te leyeras las normas del foro.

Un saludo

----------


## bruji09

ok muchas gracias a los dos!! m voy a presentar, acabo de ver el post ahora mismo mientras me contestabais, es que me he registrado y he abierto el tema lo primero... ahora estaba leyendome las cositas... 

saludos

----------


## joepc

Compra un par de barajas bicycle de poker y buen libro.

----------


## bruji09

en ello toy tambien... mirando libros pero claro tengo alguna idea de los escritores que puedes ser mejorcillos pero no mucha... asi que ahi toy con mi debate de eleccion... jejeje Hay alguno en magiapotagia que me recomendarais :Confused:

----------


## shark

todos, pero depende de para que, ¿que quiere aprender y cual es su nivel?

----------


## joepc

Leete el hilo fijo "libro recomendados" - http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=2855

----------


## martamagika

hola bruji09, bienvenida/o ( y lo que me gusta dar la bienvenida y llevo dos dias en el foro... :twisted: ) un consejo que te doy que te resultara super practico es que uses el buscador ya veras que alli ahi un monton de ideas y trucos que usan los profesionales y aficionados para hacer los juegos, por ejemplo el tema de los libros ( aparte del post fijo) ahi muchos debates abiertos,lo dicho un saludo!

----------


## bruji09

pues la verdad es que empiezo ahora asi q muy basico...  ahh !! y muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda y por contestarme tan pronto...

----------


## letang

Eso es porque eres mujer   :Wink:  , a un tío lo hubieran mandado a freir espárragos en seguida, jejeje.

Bienvenida, ahora solo falta que te pongas una foto en el avatar  :twisted:   :Wink:  

Un buen regalo: El primer libro de la serie Light (Roberto Giobbi) (entre 15 y 17€, ahora no recuerdo) y un par de barajas (entre 5 y 6€).

Sobre unos 20€ para un regalazo que te agradecerá de por vida.
Además, te facilita los dos siguientes regalos: El segundo tomo, y el tercero (los tres tomos se llaman light, superlight y extralight, priemro segudno y tercero respectivamente).   :Wink:

----------


## bruji09

ok gracias, y lo del dibujito no lo pongo porq nose porq narices no m sube el que yo kiero... es mu triste decir q soy informatica y no consigo subir una mierda de dibujito pero weno... ejejjejeje tb tengo un dia de perros y no estoy yo mu por la labor de pensar en el dibujo a la vez que programo... xDDD  :Smile1:  ... m colapso... jejejej

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo creo que el regalazo sería el Canuto(cartomágia fundamental),El GEC 1(gran escuela cartomágica) y un par de barajas para que las pueda rotar y así duran más(almenos eso he leido cotilleando por el foro). Lo suyo es primero seguir el Canuto, y ir contrastando con el GEC.

Un abrazo y si haces esta compra...que envidia!!!

----------


## bruji09

el de cartomagia fundamental lo tiene ya, lo que pasa que lo tiene fotocopiado porque lo encontró en internet y se lo encuaderné ayer, así que ese no creo que le vaya a servir de mucho pero el de la GEC si podria comprarselo con las barajas...

----------


## motins

> el de cartomagia fundamental lo tiene ya, lo que pasa que lo tiene fotocopiado porque lo encontró en internet y se lo encuaderné ayer, así que ese no creo que le vaya a servir de mucho pero el de la GEC si podria comprarselo con las barajas...


 :shock:  uy... lo que has dicho...

Esto de fotocopiar y descargar no está muy bien visto para la mayoria de integrantes de este foro...

Como penitencia te recomiendo que se compre 3 canutos y 2 GEC, a lo mejor el espíritu de Pepe Carrol y el de Ascanio le perdonan.

Tranquilos foreros no la tomen con la chica, es nueva...

En serio bruji09, la verdad es que no es ético decargarse así com así libros de escritores que han hecho tanto por la cartomagia de este país.

No te tomes el mensaje como una recriminación, tansolo es un consejo.

Saludos bruji09.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

MENSAJE INSTITUCIONAL DE MODERADOR:

1.- Bienvenida Bruji09   :Wink:  

2.- Quema esas fotocopias y regálale el original. 

3.- PARA TODOS: Ya nos hemos peleado suficiente por cuestiones de piratería. QUEDA TERMINANTEMENTE PROHIBIDO VOLVER A HACERLO EN ESTE HILO.

4.- Para Bruji09: Como entenderás por el punto 3... es asunto peliagudo. Procura evitarlo   :Wink:  

5.- Regálale el Canuto original, un par de barajas y algún otro detallito. 

 :Lol:

----------


## shark

y si quieres regalarnos algo a los demas....  :twisted:

----------


## motins

> y si quieres regalarnos algo a los demas....  :twisted:


Esto me gusta mas, en la penitencia que te he propuesto, añado tal y como ha dicho 0'Malley, que quemes las fotocopias y un regalo para cada uno. Yo con un par de barajas me basto. Gracias.   :Wink:

----------


## bruji09

Pero si vamos a ver, yo soy la primera que opina lo mismo... me encantan los libros no solo de magia y los compro todos originales, aparte de que es bueno para el escritor que se lo ha currao, a mi me gusta tener un libro, no un cuadernillo o folios por ahi perdios... para una vez que pasa porque no sabia donde informarme ni comprarlos, cojo y lo digo en el peor sitio yo tambien es que tengo unas luces... pero vamos que teneis TODAAAAA LA RAZONNNN I'M SORRY!!!! tomarlo como anécdota, prometo no volver a hacerlo  :(

----------


## bruji09

jejejejejej clarooo, con el broncazo que me he llevao mi primer dia.... jejejjeje

----------


## motins

Descuida, tema olbidado bruji09.

Haz caso a las sugerencias. Canuto y barajas.

----------


## bruji09

ok, muchas gracias a todos, seguramente haga eso...
Bueno me las piro que ya ha terminado mi jornada laboral...

Saluditos a todossss y graciasss ta lue!!

----------


## dreaigon

Yo soy de los que opina como todos los demás.

Pero, ¿solo os gusta la cartomagia? La verdad esque es lo más inmediato al empezar pero creo que deverias mirar si os convencen más otras ramas.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Mira Bruji09: 

Estamos dispuestos a olvidarlo pero, a modo de penitencia, tendrás que llevarte al novio a la actuación que vamos a hacer varios pasado mañana en Tres Cantos  :twisted: 

Te paso un mp con los detalles.

 :Lol:

----------


## martamagika

que pena no estar invitada.... :roll:

----------


## shark

ademas yo voy desde las galicias a ver que es lo que hacen y como lo hacennnnn..... 8-)

----------


## bruji09

ohhhhhhhhhh q pena y mira que me apetece mucho ir.... pero es que el viernes operan a mi novio y vienen mis suegros mañana, asi que va a ser un poco complicao ains !! lo que tenemos reservao pa ir es a la sala houdini porque fui el viernes pasado y me encanto y me los voy a llevar para que lo vean... ya os contare... pero de verdad que me apetecia mucho ir!!! lo haceis muy amenudo?? cuando volveis a hacerlo?? q prometo intentar ir porque me gustaria verlo..... im sorry...  :-(

----------


## Benji_

> Mira Bruji09: 
> 
> Estamos dispuestos a olvidarlo pero, a modo de penitencia, tendrás que llevarte al novio a la actuación que vamos a hacer varios pasado mañana en Tres Cantos  :twisted: 
> 
> Te paso un mp con los detalles.


Y solo puede ir ella, o los demás que campeamos por aquí también podemos? :P

(¿O es vacile directamente O:-)?)

----------


## bruji09

oye otra cosita... eso que es en plan magos na mas o puede ir mas gente, porque si es asi podria llevar a mis suegros, son jovencitos y muy divertidos e!!! Nose como va la cosa explicarme mas fale?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

A ver:

Es para cualquiera, preferiblemente jóven porque es en la Casa de la Juventud. Para el pase de las 18:00 creo que hay sitio, el único problema sería ir y que no cupiera más gente. Para las 20:00 está el aforo completo (se han dado entradas).

Si váis..... hombre, pues mejor, porque si se queda gente fuera (si no son muchos supongo que se podría hacer un huequillo en la de als 20:00) generará demanda y actuaremos más. 

Burji: Sincreamente, creo que lo mejor es que tu suegro se quede 'con su ninio' y te vengas con la suegra (si es jóven y marchosa)...  :twisted:   :Lol:

----------


## martamagika

hago una propuesta a los promotores de esta actuacion:

  podriais hacer una pequeña filmacion de alguno de los juegos para colgarlos en el foro? aunque no sea de muy buena calidad sera seguro muy bien acogida...

----------


## bruji09

Pues nose, la verdad es que mis suegros son muy marchosos pero claro, nose como decidais vosotros (sinceramente)si os apetece que vayamos esta vez (con mis suegros)vamos ! si veis que es mejor que no porque no veais que si no somos todos chavales como que no, pues decirmelo sinceramente y vamos para la proxima vale??

creo que me rayao un poco jejejej espero que lo hayais pillao... jejejje

Saludines

----------


## Benji_

> A ver:
> 
> Es para cualquiera, preferiblemente jóven porque es en la Casa de la Juventud. Para el pase de las 18:00 creo que hay sitio, el único problema sería ir y que no cupiera más gente. Para las 20:00 está el aforo completo (se han dado entradas).
> 
> Si váis..... hombre, pues mejor, porque si se queda gente fuera (si no son muchos supongo que se podría hacer un huequillo en la de als 20:00) generará demanda y actuaremos más. 
> 
> Burji: Sincreamente, creo que lo mejor es que tu suegro se quede 'con su ninio' y te vengas con la suegra (si es jóven y marchosa)...  :twisted:


Joe, que guay no? Pues habrá que ver que se puede hacer, el viernes por la tarde mi pareja y yo no trabajamos, y ver magia siempre es estupendo  :Wink1: .


Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bruji: Haced lo que queráis   :Lol:   :Lol:  

La actuación es totalemnte abierta y se ha publicitado por toda la localidad, así que irá gente muy variopinta. Si os apetece podéis ir... pero llevad tomates arrjadizos porque os vendrán bien.

----------


## bruji09

ok, pero sabeis la direccion exacta :Confused:

----------


## zarkov

> A ver:
> 
> Es para cualquiera, preferiblemente jóven porque es en la Casa de la Juventud.


A ver jovencito, ¿que hago yo ahora con todos mis compañeros de asilo? Porque les he quitado de jugar al dominó para ir a veros.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Casa de la Juventud de Tres Cantos
Sector Literatos, 12

----------


## ignoto

Recordad que ese día va a llover a mares, granizar y soplarán vientos de chopocientos kilómetros por hora.
Además, hará calor y frío. Todo a la vez.
Y al que salga a la calle le cagarán los pajaritos. Un cóndor concretamente.

----------


## martamagika

y de mi propuesta compañeros? que no caiga en saco roto!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

vídeo no sé.. fotos seguro.

----------


## shark

> La actuación es totalemnte abierta y se ha publicitado por toda la localidad, así que irá gente *muy variopinta*. .


A MI NO ME LLAMES VARIOPINTA! 8-)

Ademas creo que se sortea la realización de un tatoo para antebrazo con la leyenda de moda "amo a tony gambero", pero omalley tiene un monton de numeros....

----------


## Benji_

> y de mi propuesta compañeros? que no caiga en saco roto!!


Y esto me hace pensar lo siguienet:

 ¿Como de buen rollo es que alguien saque fotos en un espectáculo de mágia?

 Me refiero: Pillas al mago haciendo un enfile, lo deslumbras con el flash, la carta se cae, ...  :Wink1: 

 ¿Alguna experiencia al respecto? ¿Algo de etiqueta establecida  :Wink1: ?

 (Que no pase despues como en el Acuarium Finisterrae de Coruña donde pone explicitamente "No hacer fotos a los peces" y te encuentras siempre a alguno cascándoles fotos pegados al cristal  :Wink1: ).

Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Al final uno se curte y se acostumbra a los "flashazos" en los ojos.
Y al tio que pretende grabar en vídeo por detrás de ti y a la señora que te pide que esperes un momento mientras lleva a su nieto al baño y al crio pequeñajo empeñado en toquetearte los botones del equipo de sonido y cuyos padres esperan que tu detengas "mágicamente" (porque lo que es ellos no se van a levantar, les pesan los...) y a la otra señora que sale en tu defensa y riñe a los niños porque se rien cuando te "sale mal el truco" (y te hunde el efecto final, la **#@$* de los **"@@#%) y a...

Lo que estaría bien es que todos ayudaráis a omaller sacándole cuantas mas fotografías mejor (con flash, por supuesto) lo mas cerca de sus ojos posible. Así se acostumbrará y dejará de padecer por ello.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hombre..... si vas a un espectáculo con acceso fácil al ejecutante (vamos, que no en un teatro), lo mejor es preguntárle si le importa que saques alguna foto. Si accede... no le martirices. Saca unas poquitas y ya está.

La verdad es que te acostumbras con facilidad. En mis actuaciones me han hecho fotos de recuerdo sin problema (como pagaban, no me iba a negar, ¿no?). Lo que destaco es que ni me cegaban ni me distraían.

Las de mañana las haremos nosotros mismos (seguramente yo que, por motivos de guión, coy a estar situado de manera que lo facilitará).

----------


## ignoto

> (seguramente yo que, por motivos de guión, coy a estar situado de manera que lo facilitará).


Es lo que tiene ser el encargado de los servicios. Estás situado de manera que *lo* facilitas.

----------


## ranijo

O'Malley, Aún hay posibilidades de ir, aunque sea a la sesión de las 18:00?

Si es que sí, me voy _pa'lla_ con mi hija echando mixtos.....

----------


## martamagika

> Iniciado por martamagika
> 
> y de mi propuesta compañeros? que no caiga en saco roto!!
> 
> 
> Y esto me hace pensar lo siguienet:
> 
>  ¿Como de buen rollo es que alguien saque fotos en un espectáculo de mágia?
> 
> ...


bueno yo hablaba de video...

volviendo a hacer incapie en que el tema de un video seria eternamente aplaudido por el foro ( o por mi por lo menos) llegando a pagar un trillon de pietrodolares

----------


## Benji_

> bueno yo hablaba de video...
> 
> volviendo a hacer incapie en que el tema de un video seria eternamente aplaudido por el foro ( o por mi por lo menos) llegando a pagar un trillon de pietrodolares


Vamos, los pietrodolares sería totalmente bienvenidos martamágika, pero yo, si puedo ir, no tengo camara de vídeo. ¿A cuanto pagarias 20 segundos de actuacion? (Es que mi cámara tiene para hacer vídeos de 20 segundos O:-))  :Wink1: 

En fin, si acabo yendo intentaré sacar algo (Si los artistas se dejan claro, faltaría más  :Smile1: ).

Saludos

----------


## Benji_

Acabo de llamar a la Casa de juventud de Tres Cantos y me han comentado que es necesario tener entradas para los dos pases (18 y 20) y que ya se han terminado hace unos dias  :-( 

Nos dijeron que de todas formas lo que pasaba es que había gente que cogía entradas y después no iba y que igual en el último momento se podía entrar, pero nos cae bastante lejos como para ir a la aventura...

En fin, otra vez será. Mucha suerte a los que actueis y si hay algun reportaje gráfico o de video avisadlo y avisad para la próxima, que visto el éxito estoy seguro de que la habrá  :Smile1: .

Un saludo y enhorabuena por adelantado ya por el exito (aunque solo sea de aforo  :Wink1: ).

----------


## zarkov

Me dan ganas de montar en la puerta una sesión de trile paralela al evento.
Además, como lo hago fatal, seguro que hay un montón de público sacándome los cuartos   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ranijo

> Me dan ganas de montar en la puerta una sesión de trile paralela al evento.
> Además, como lo hago fatal, seguro que hay un montón de público sacándome los cuartos




Yo me apunto contigo para hacer de gancho, y vamos a medias con las pérdidas  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Vas a ir?? No te sobrara un par de entraditas??  :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

¿Si yo tuviera un par de entradas y no pudiera ir por estar "de fallas" cuanto pagaríais?

----------


## ranijo

> ¿Si yo tuviera un par de entradas y no pudiera ir por estar "de fallas" cuanto pagaríais?




Yo te doy todo lo que saque del negocio con zarkov :twisted:

----------


## ignoto

¡Hecho!
Hoy mismo las ongo en un sobre y la hecho al correo. En unos días las tienes allí.

----------


## ranijo

Vale, mañana te hago un recibo de a cuanto ascienden las pérdidas para que lo *eches** al correo también


*Veras cuando te lea O'Malley

----------


## ignoto

También he escrito "ongo".

¿Has leido la parte final de mi firma?    :Lol:

----------


## ferrymagic

Acabo de llegar de la sesion de las 18:00 y la verdad es que ha sido una hora muy entretenida. Un espectaculo increscendo, sencillos trucos al principio, algunos nervios, mucho humor, para ir poco a poco aumentando en intensidad. El juego de la baraja blanca, una gozada, lleno de simpatia y muy bien ejecutado, el juego de las copas fantastico, Omalley demostrando su experiencia (es al unico que he conseguido poner nombre :-) y el truco final de mentalismo muy conseguido. Algunos de los magos me han sorprendido por su facilidad para transmitir, y crear un buen ambiente, felicidades . Para los que estabais preocupados por el video, lo siento no habia una camara, habian dos   :Lol:  

Un saludo.

P.s. Encima me he traido un trozo de cuerda magica   :Smile1:  a ver si se me pega algo.

----------


## martamagika

yo estaba preocupada por el video...pero ahora estoy preocupada por los tropecientos millones de pietrodolares.... :shock:  :roll:

----------


## Potamito

Creo que entre todos a los que nos interese el video (que no creo que seamos sólo 2) podremos juntar los tropecientos millones de pietrodolares.. ¿¿O no??  :? 

 :Lol:  
Saludos!!

----------


## bruji09

Bueno que tal fue todo el viernes :Confused:  yo es que no pude ir porque mi novio salio de la operacion y se le paso la anestesia se encontraba fatal y necesitaba descansar ... ademas vi q estaban los dos pases hasta arriba de gente no? bueno espero que todo fuera estupendamente

saluditos

----------


## zarkov

Que sepáis que hay cronista oficial.
Imagino que ya nos deleitará con los pormenores de la actuación.

Yo estuve allí.
Ña, ña, ña ,ña, ña,ña.

----------


## Benji_

> Que sepáis que hay cronista oficial.
> Imagino que ya nos deleitará con los pormenores de la actuación.
> 
> Yo estuve allí.
> Ña, ña, ña ,ña, ña,ña.


Ahí, aun encima dando envidia y chinchando... aiiis  :Wink1: 

Un saludo

----------

